# Bedienteil für Moeller-Umrichter DF4, DE4-KEY-1 gesucht...



## Jörg_24 (21 August 2010)

Hallo allerseits,
kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen mit o.g. Bedienteil für den alten Umrichter? Leihweise würde auch reichen - nach der Konfiguration kann das Teil ja wieder ab. Hab so ein altes Teil zum Reaktivieren, aber mit Suconet-K Schnittstelle. Das hilft mit aber nicht wirklich weiter, weil mir der Schnittstellenumsetzer auf RS232 auch fehlt und scheinbar beide Teile nicht mehr zu haben sind.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Uwe Schröder (22 August 2010)

*Eine kleine Hilfe!*

Hallo!

Das Modul mit SUCONET-K ist für Bus!

Das FU ist von Lenze!
Bitte dort nach dem Teil fragen.

Übrigens:
Zum Fehlerauslesen usw. sollte man solch ein Teil immer da haben.


mfg Uwe


----------



## Umrichter (24 August 2010)

*Entspricht Lenze EMZ8201BB*

Hallo,

richtig, entspricht Lenze EMZ8201BB.

Erhältlich b.w. http://cgi.ebay.de/Lenze-Bedieneinheit-EMZ8201BB-Freuqenzumrichter-/360291117844


----------

